# My Dog's Name is.... uhm....



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

We came across a gentleman with a Havanese while walking around the neighborhood yesterday. All was well and good until he found out my dog was named Castro, he got very offended and went on to say that he is Cuban, and that it was like naming a dog Adolf or Hitler and telling a Jewish person that. I immediately apologized if my dogs name offends him, but he continued on ranting about how his uncle was executed and that I should be ashamed of myself. He picked up his dog and walked away, leaving me and my husband speechless... 

Don't get me wrong, I completely understand and would probably feel the same way, given the same circumstances... I just feel that since I don't know him, and he surely doesn't know me - there wasn't really a reason for him to scream at us, or act as if we were deliberately trying to offend him. 

This has been bothering me since..... 

Was I insensitive and politically incorrect to name my Havanese dog "Castro"? Aside from changing my dogs' name - what should I do, if any?

But most importantly, to those I may have offended by naming my dog Castro, my sincerest apologies...


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I probably would have said there are many people other than Fidel named Castro and his remarks would have been insulting to any of them. How insensitive of him to condemn you for your choice of a name.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

You could always tell people that you named him after the Castro district in San Francisco or perhaps Castro County in Texas. 
It's too bad that he had that reaction to Castro's name. While understandable considering his heritage, I don't think he should have made you feel like you needed to apologize to everyone for your dog's name.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Oh my goodness, how stupid. There are plenty of people named Castro and Adolf . . . the notorious ones didn't have a patent on that name. Plus it's a dog, not a person! I can understand the man's sensitivity to the name, but how impolite to take it out on you. There is the Castro Theatre and neighborhood in San Francisco, and plenty of people whose last name is Castro . . . are they supposed to change it?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I can understand why he would be offended and would white like Susan said and after watching Milk last night, I think Castro in SF is a great suggestion


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

My husband jokingly suggested we name Scooter "Fidel". I never thought it would offend anyone, I just didn't want to name him that. 

That man can feel anything he wants but he had no right to be so nasty to you.


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

it also could have been your last name and how offensive of him to bad mouth your last name.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Gosh, I'm going to apologize now for Jackson's name . . . that is, he is named by my sons for General Stonewall Jackson. So politically incorrect to some. But they are major southern history buffs. 

Everyone is offended by something.


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

I am half Cuban and I am not offended. He was wrong to yell at you. I feel for his loss of his brother but does not give him the right to take it out on you.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

If I saw this guy again I would tell him I am sorry if my dog's name offends him, but you sure think his dog is cute.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Your neighbor has lots of of bad memories and the name triggered everything. He lost it and took his venting out on you, just let it ride and forget about it.

I think the name Castro is cute. Do you know who Dexter is named after?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Did you name Castro after Fidel Castro? Or was it for some other reason? I'm just asking because I can completely understand why someone would be offended at that, but at the same time he had no right to yell at you about this at all. I agree with having a reason as to why you named Castro that so you're not offending other people. I don't think you should change his name just because you offended some person who probably reacted a little too sensitively.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Castro is still a pretty popular name yes?
I know to name a child Adolf is Germany is not allowed legally. They did away with that one.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

My son works with a man named Castro.

I don't see anything wrong with it. A name doesn't mean that you support any person.

Just like our President's middle name is Hussein.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Oh Joann,
I'm sure that had to be unsettling for you.
I would have not thought of that either but can understand why it stirred up horrible memories for the man you met.

My grandfather and my uncle were both named Adolph, and I remember as a child being embarrassed about it.

Beverly


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

SMARTY said:


> If I saw this guy again I would tell him I am sorry if my dog's name offends him, but you sure think his dog is cute.


I was so flabbergasted, I didn't even know how to respond to this man's reaction...you said it all Sandi !!! it takes all kinds !!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Lina said:


> Did you name Castro after Fidel Castro? Or was it for some other reason? I'm just asking because I can completely understand why someone would be offended at that, but at the same time he had no right to yell at you about this at all. I agree with having a reason as to why you named Castro that so you're not offending other people. I don't think you should change his name just because you offended some person who probably reacted a little too sensitively.


I agree with you Carolina 
Hey you can't please everyone! I took a "politically correct class" once and the teacher was against recognizing people's birthdays. I was thinking he was crazy. (everyone has a birthday!) He went on to explain--some birthdays come in the summer or weekends and they would miss their own turn because of that. Also people don't like getting older or others knowing their age :lalala::lalala:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 20, 2008)

That was very stupid of that man. If he knew how much you were affected by his words and actions, and if he thought before he spoke, he would not have been so callous. It's like he put the scourge of the world on you just because you named your dog Castro. I also thought of naming my dog Fidel because it was a cute and different name and reflected his doggy heritage. Buddy stuck, but his full name is Buddy Havier. 

Just forget about it, and forgive him for not being very nice. Turn the other cheek and say a little prayer for him even if you never encounter him again. Maybe God will lighten his heart a little, and he'll realize there are good people in the world. 

You and Castro HAVA good day. 

Rose


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

The funny thing is my first association with the name Castro was of the Castro convertible sofas . . . and here's where I show my age. What was her name, the Castro daughter who as a little girl jumped up and down on the open bed?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I would not worry about it to much! Castro is a pretty common name for a Havanese I bet! Sometimes you just cannot win with people. Did he know your dog was Cuba's National Dog?? I bet that would have set him off into a tizzy!! lol

Ryan


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh Joann,

I am sorry that man had such a strong reaction and that you are so upset.  I can understand that he was upset, but he had no right to yell at you as he doesn't even know you. But, I wouldn't change the name. My best friend is jewish (as am I) and her huge, German bred Dobie is named Adolph.  I had a German Shepherd who's name was Moses. 

If anyone asks, I like the suggestion that Castro is named after Castro District in San Francisco. I wouldn't dwell on this too much. :hug:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Julia, that's funny... my aunt's German Shepherd was called Saddam, LOL.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I can understand his reaction. My grandfather would not buy anything japanese because of japanese atrocities in WW2. He had some definite prejudices. Those kinds of life experiences can profoundly affect people. His reaction toward you and your dog wasn't right though, even if it is understandable. 
I don't think you need to rename Castro, but keep in mind that "a gentle answer turns away wrath" as the proverb says, if you encounter him again. Maybe Castro needs a middle name for special occasions like this guy!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*names*

Why is your dog named Daisy, she isn't a flower?

Why is your dog named Riki? That is a girls name...and why do you have a bow on him when he is a boy dog.

I don't really like small dogs.

Your dog has a small head, that means he can never be trained.

You have a fru-fru dog, not a real dog.

I could never stand that much hair.

Why don't you come back to the dog park when you have a real dog.

Do you clean the floors with them?

Just a few of the comments I have received over the years...some people are really strange!


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Sissygirl said:


> My son works with a man named Castro.
> 
> I don't see anything wrong with it. A name doesn't mean that you support any person.
> 
> Just like our President's middle name is Hussein.





Sissygirl said:


> My son works with a man named Castro.
> 
> I don't see anything wrong with it. A name doesn't mean that you support any person.
> 
> Just like our President's middle name is Hussein.


Joann, so sorry this man said this to you and wonder sometimes if people ever think before they speak. I think Marie's comparison is a perfect example and you don't see him changing his name.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Lina said:


> Julia, that's funny... my aunt's German Shepherd was called Saddam, LOL.


That's even funnier than Moses the Shepherd and Adolph the Dobie. :biggrin1:


DAJsMom said:


> I can understand his reaction. My grandfather would not buy anything japanese because of japanese atrocities in WW2. He had some definite prejudices. Those kinds of life experiences can profoundly affect people.


My father has never owned a German car nor visited Germany and never will. He can't forget the horrors of WWII.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

pjewel said:


> I probably would have said there are many people other than Fidel named Castro and his remarks would have been insulting to any of them. How insensitive of him to condemn you for your choice of a name.


Well said! I know families with the last name of Castro, and they are good people. His remarks were insulting to them! And, whatever your reason for naming Castro was, it was rude of him to ask and rude of him to imply that you named him after Fidel Castro.
Gina


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

I am Cuban and I can care less what you name your dog.

He was probably a stuck up old man!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Rikidaisy said:


> *Your dog has a small head, that means he can never be trained.*


Linda . . . that is unbelievable . . . what kind or moron would make that dimwitted comment? That is almost comical! I think I would have laughed in that person's face and then probably said something I shouldn't have :tape:


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

Hello, all! First - thanks for everyone's thoughts and comments&#8230;

We put a lot of thought into choosing our dog's name; we wanted a name that reflected the breeds' heritage, was easy to say (whether you are cooing or shouting it), and a name that felt "right" when you looked at those puppy eyes... A few name choices for a male havanese were Montana, Pacino (Pucci for short!), Fonseca, Cojiba, Cubana, Mojito or Castro

In retrospect, I wish I had the quick sense to tell him that the dog was named after the Castro District (my after school hangout for 2 years)&#8230; So yes&#8230; Castro will remain Castro!

On a different note, did anyone hear the story about about a kid who was taken by children services because he was named "Adolf Hitler"? http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,468250,00.html &#8230; And he called me insensitive?? Doh!!!!

As I stew on this some more, I know better than to wave hello at the guy next time I see him!


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh my....

Just when I think I've heard it all.... 

To say "he has issues" is an understatement! You did zero wrong. Just wave and be friendly. He needs all the love he can get thrown his way.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

jabellar said:


> On a different note, did anyone hear the story about about a kid who was taken by children services because he was named "Adolf Hitler"? http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,468250,00.html &#8230; And he called me insensitive?? Doh!!!!


Now that is different . . . that child will suffer ridicule for the rest of his life! I think that is pretty horrible. Parents can be such idiots sometimes.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted by Rikidaisy View Post
> Your dog has a small head, that means he can never be trained.


Okay maybe I am biased in this area too. But I think dogs with big heads are a lot harder to train. I have seen a lot more havs than bull dogs in the performance ring.



kelrobin said:


> Now that is different . . . that child will suffer ridicule for the rest of his life! I think that is pretty horrible. Parents can be such idiots sometimes.


I remember reading about those children and it was also in the news child protective services ended up removing them from the home for reasons other than the names they were given.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

jabellar said:


> Hello, all! First - thanks for everyone's thoughts and comments&#8230;
> 
> We put a lot of thought into choosing our dog's name; we wanted a name that reflected the breeds' heritage, was easy to say (whether you are cooing or shouting it), and a name that felt "right" when you looked at those puppy eyes... A few name choices for a male havanese were Montana, Pacino (Pucci for short!), Fonseca, Cojiba, Cubana, Mojito or Castro
> 
> ...


And he has another child whose middle name(s) is Aryan Nation??? Duh!!!! and he did it just because he likes the names. Uh huh!


----------

